# Looking for 12v-triggered switch



## Guest (Mar 21, 2007)

New to the forum, so hello everyone. I will keep my first post brief.

I am looking for a switch that can be triggered by a 12v on signal (not pulse, but on or off), that would switch a 5v signal from Normally open (NO) to Normally closed (NO). This is for my projector lift. I would then use the 12v signal from my projector to trigger the lift. Basically it would be two input wires for the 12v signal, plus a 3-wire switch: 5v signal, NO, NC. 

I have tried to Google to find it, but can't find what I am looking for. Any suggestions?

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Simple SPDT relay will do the job. Find one with a coil voltage requirement of 12volts with a current that is lower than your projector can source. For example [email protected] coil where the projector spec might be [email protected]
Then ensure the contacts of the relay can handle the current rating of the lift...

brucek


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2008)

a bosch 5 pin realy will work ...try car audio places they are all 12 volt.


----------

